# Need Funny Super Villain Idea ASAP



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a car rally tommorow and my teams theme is funny super villains so I need an easy idea that won't look to crazy wearing it in public and out of stuff I have lying around the house


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow. Funny and super villian. Is this supposed to be a made up guy? 

If it's made up it might be easier to come up with something. If not the only funny super villain my DH suggested was the Joker. We're at dinner right now so let me think about it.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Just need a big O and some cheezy looking costume.

Then you can be Captain Obvious... faster than the speed of stupid.

You can just go around pointing out the, well, obvious then.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Maybe this will help http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/villain/


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I know it's late for tis but I just saw the movie Despicable Me and I laughed at the Panda rug, gator couch and how his house was so PIC, maybe some baby seal skin costumes, fake of course.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So sorry, my mind just isn't working well on this topic. Here's the best of what I came up with:

Famous villain -- The Riddler, wear green t-shirt and paint question mark/s on it, cut out an eye mask and tape it on to a pair of sunglasses, if you are so inclined pick up some temp hair spray in red and give yourself a new do (although Frank Gorshin's hair I don't think was red). Look up some great riddles online that you can spout out at will. Laugh hysterically after telling the answer. Affix a big question mark on your car for added effect.


"Funny"-looking made-up Villain -- The Viper, use a couple pairs of pantyhose (colored brown for example) and cut off the legs and stuff with dark-colored filling. Make it into a snake that you can drape over your shoulders around your neck. Slick back your hair for a slimy slithery look. Find a pair of dark sunglass that are shaped as close to snake eyes as you can get. Cut out yellow circles that will fit inside the lens area and cut out a middle vertical section (for you to see through and to give more of the appearance of a snake eye to anyone looking at you). Tape onto the glasses. Affix a big "V" onto your t-shirt for Viper.

Good luck on the rally. I haven't participate in one of those for a few decades but they were a lot of fun.


----------



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

I went with the Copyright Infringement Pirate, it's a pirate costume with DVDs with the letters CIP


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

OK here's a list of names I came up with, hopefully they are self explanitory, but they may just be as stupid as everything else:

The Brown Bomber (the WW2 bomber helmet wearing asshole that's devoted the making the world a stinkier place)
The saturator (water balloons ahoy!)
Senior Sillystring (Mexican stereotype who is armed with cannisters galore) 
Dr. Dentist (who could be scarier?)
The Human Hemmoroid
Fatman and Boy Blubber (may be funnier as super hero sorry)
The Rabid Repo-man (He'll bite you and take your **** too)
RoboRake (rakes for hands, LEAVES none alive!...ya get it? LEAVES! OH!)
Spoonhead 
Bad News (newspaper for a face, negative attitude) 
The Ovulating Ostrich (attacks with an aresonl of eggs) 
Fidel Sarcastro (who was a sarcastic hero from the Tick here's a quote "Oh like I'm really going to fight you...") And speaking of which here's a list of their awesome villians you might want to look into, and check the heros list too, you could just make them evil!: http://www.thetick.ws/tvvillains.html


----------

